# Can anyone make a sig for me?



## peache29 (Nov 23, 2005)

Hello,

Is there anyone that can make a sig for me?
I saw tons of beautiful sigs out there for the cats and they are just so pretty!
and i want a sig that's pretty as well for my tiger..  

Here's some of tiger's photos..
http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500 ... h_pose.JPG

http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500 ... h_inoo.JPG

http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500 ... _tighh.JPG

http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500 ... 94-med.JPG

It will very much appreciated if anyone can make me a sig!
[i'm sure tiger will!  ]

Thank youu!

*Claude*


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I can make one for you! :wink:


----------



## peache29 (Nov 23, 2005)

Ah really?! 
Thank you DesnBaby!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Des, I had already made one: 










but feel free to do one too seen as you posted


----------



## peache29 (Nov 23, 2005)

Thank you icklemiss21!
The sig is awesome!  :thumb 
(HUG)


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, I thought the person who posted first would get to make one first, so I did anyway:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

peache29 said:


> Ah really?!
> Thank you DesnBaby!


You're welcome!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

DesnBaby said:


> Well, I thought the person who posted first would get to make one first, so I did anyway:


I had posted it to peache in a PM the day before but it wasn't read which is why I posted it here - and I am sure they won't mind having two 

I think thats one of the nicest ones you have done


----------



## peache29 (Nov 23, 2005)

Whew.. i'm confused!!

Des and Icklemiss21,
You made such beautiful siggs!! 
[now im confused to put which one 1st!]

anyway, just wanna say thank you again.. 

You guys made a really wonderful job!

(HUGS)


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Ok, but it wasn't posted so I didn't know. Anyway, peache29, please save it to your computer because I'm going to be cleaning out my album, thanks!  



> I think thats one of the nicest ones you have done


Thanks!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

You could alternate the sigs. 8)


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

DesnBaby said:


> Ok, but it wasn't posted so I didn't know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome... and its always nice to have a couple of sigs to alternate between (as Tim said) so Peache is just lucky enough to have two!


----------

